# Thread moved from Gear FS/T/W to Dealers&Group Buys



## Nemonic (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello there. I think this action is not a right move, but I have to say that I might be wrong about rules and conditions.
I am not a dealer and it is not a group buy in my opinion.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 26, 2013)

bulk selling typically goes in the dealers/group section


----------

